

Show HN: Make a 3D object from a 2D drawing in-browser - ricberw
http://dreamboxdev.com

======
ricberw
Special thanks to the following open source projects that made MakeMe
possible:

wPaint - <https://github.com/websanova/wPaint>

Thingiview - <https://github.com/tbuser/thingiview.js>

ImageMagick – <http://sourceforge.net/projects/imagemagick/>

potrace – <http://potrace.sourceforge.net/>

Inkscape – <http://inkscape.org/>

pstoedit – <http://www.pstoedit.net/>

OpenSCAD – <https://github.com/openscad/openscad/>

jQuery - <https://github.com/jquery/jquery>

We’d love any feedback you have to give.

------
diiq
I felt disappointment when the resulting object was just an extrusion of the
drawing. If I had been told ahead of time that I could make a "physical
object" out of my drawing -- or in some other way assuage my curiosity and
anticipation about how you would make a 2D sketch "3D" -- I might not have
felt so let-down by the result.

Mentioning how _long_ it would take added to my expectations that it would be
some tricky, sophisticated, new trick. It's cool, it's just not as cool as I
led myself to expect, given the copy.

~~~
ricberw
Ack, great point. The original article we had written had an explanation, but
we stuck to using just the link for simplicity. Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
xtx23
any link to the original article?

------
islon
Amazing application of technology! I would totally buy it to use as decoration
if I lived in USA.

~~~
viraj_shah
We could work something out and probably ship it to you internationally if you
want to print something.

------
ryalfalpha
Anyone got any examples that don't just seem to be trivially extruded
surfaces? Or is that _it_?

------
anandkulkarni
I love this. Can't wait to get some logos printed for the office.

------
sandrad
This is awesome! Very excited about this technology

------
teasphine
awesome!!

